# Housing Markets UK and Ireland



## rayn (26 Jun 2014)

It seems as if the Bank of England has acted to prevent a possible bubble!! They are using 4.5 times main salary as the maximum loan.
How does that sit with our lenders who at present are happy with 5 or 6 times salary. Are we happy for the bubble to burst again?


----------

